# Trying to conceive with Cystic Fibrosis



## CrunchyNut (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi all,
Im a 30 year old female ttc, complicated by cystic fibrosis.
Waiting very impatiently for a review appointment with a fertility consultant, which never seems to be coming.
Is there anyone out there who are also ttc with CF, or have been successful?
Would love to find out about your experiences, or if you have any tips.
Cheers xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

CrunchyNut, welcome hun.... I hope a lovely lady who has been where you are now, can help.

I know waiting for treatment on the nhs can take an age.... the waiting really is the worst part hun.
Best wishes
Sheila


----------

